# our annual pilgrimage: a humbling experience



## rogerw (Jan 14, 2011)

In my neck of the woods we are fortunate to be one of the stops of the traveling vietnam memorial wall and my wife and I make it a point to go to it every year with this year being no exception. It is quite a humbling experience and if you aren't moved by this display of 58,000+ names well then you just can't have a heart. My wife and I have no one to look up on this wall and we consider this a blessing but it doesn't make it any less of an experience. I can't help but well up with tears at the mere sight of such a display.

I have to say that we have the deepest respect and admiration for ANYONE who has been faced with death in combat. In ANY war of course, but vietnam hits home with us as that is what we grew up with and I was certain I was going to get to experience first hand. But thanks to (my hero) Richard Nixon I never had the pleasure and there has not been a day go by that I haven't thanked God for that fact.

So with no further ado we want to extend our deepest gratitude to ALL you veterans out there for our freedom. And especially those of you who aren't here to read this. THANK YOU!!

Roger and Peggy


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I have never seen the traveling wall but I did go to Washington DC a couple of years ago and saw the permenant wall. It was moving because I had friends and classmates that lost their lives there. I didn't leave the states but many of my friends did. The Korean memorial was especially moving also. A must see for all.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

AMEN Roger!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i've been to the permanent wall
a couple of times
and though i didn't serve
i felt the love in the memorial
i finally just walked up to it
and ran my hand along it 
feeling the lives and love 
all these that gave that we might continue to be free

God bless all veterans
and thank you !


----------

